# Need recommedation for HDR software



## goodguy (Mar 19, 2014)

I am planing to do some bracketing and I am looking for a free HDR software and I was wondering if you could recommend me such a software and where to get it.


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 19, 2014)

I dont want to get shot in the face here BUUUUUUT, you coooouuulllddd just download Photoshop CS5???... Not that I would EVER do that!


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 19, 2014)

Photomatix trial? Anyone know if it expires, or watermarks?


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 19, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> Photomatix trial? Anyone know if it expires, or watermarks?



I forget when I downloaded the trial version; a while back. I don't know if they've changed it but, when I got it, it was watermark heavy. I think I processed a total of two photos through it before I got fed up with the watermarks and bought the software...


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 19, 2014)

Photomatix is the standard for "the look"

Photoshop is fine at actual, no frill HDR in the actual basic definition of the term (simply extending your dynamic range WITHOUT giving a cartoony look). But it sucks badly at achieving the aesthetic that most people are looking for when they say HDR (it has bad tonemapping options)


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 19, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Photomatix is the standard for "the look"
> 
> Photoshop is fine at actual, no frill HDR in the actual basic definition of the term (simply extending your dynamic range WITHOUT giving a cartoony look). But it sucks badly at achieving the aesthetic that most people are looking for when they say HDR (it has bad tonemapping options)



Didnt know that! Will remeber when i try some HDR's


----------



## DSRay (Mar 20, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Photomatix is the standard for "the look"
> 
> Photoshop is fine at actual, no frill HDR in the actual basic definition of the term (simply extending your dynamic range WITHOUT giving a cartoony look). But it sucks badly at achieving the aesthetic that most people are looking for when they say HDR (it has bad tonemapping options)



Photoshop will work but not as well as Photomatix, with or without "the look".  A big part of the HDR workflow is dealing with 'ghosting', noise and alignment issues and Photoshop doesn't even come close in this regard.  Of course there is the watermark issue to deal with but it only took a couple times using the software and seeing the results before I ponied up.

I'm not sure what "the look" is or what most people are looking for in HDR, but judging by what I see, I would surmise it could be achieved through poor execution in any software package.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 20, 2014)

ghosting is a good point. I haven't used photomatix enough to get the hang of what it can do with manual ghosting, but it is obvious from a glance that it's ghosting tools are very advanced, and its auto ghosting works quite well.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know exactly what Photomatix does, but I'm glad I don't have to figure out how to do that on my own in Photoshop...


----------



## goodguy (Mar 20, 2014)

So it looks like there is no real good free HDR software out there.
Sad, I dont think I am ready to buy a software I might not really use a lot as I never even tried HDR so I dont really want to throw my money away on software might never use


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

I use this program. At $60 it's pretty reasonable.

Enhance your photos with Dynamic Photo HDR


----------



## DSRay (Mar 20, 2014)

goodguy said:


> So it looks like there is no real good free HDR software out there.
> Sad, I dont think I am ready to buy a software I might not really use a lot as I never even tried HDR so I dont really want to throw my money away on software might never use



If it's a matter of just trying HDR, then a free, non expiring download of Photomatix would be an excellent avenue for exploration.  Sure it has watermarks but that seems a small enough price to pay for the chance to try something new.  If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 20, 2014)

DSRay said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > So it looks like there is no real good free HDR software out there.
> ...



Fair enough, I will try it out, thank you


----------



## scotts2014se (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought photomatix essentials for 39.00 I think and have gotten my moneys worth out of it. The trial version never expires as long as you can live with the watermarks.


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2014)

check this link, he gives several options

Best Free High Dynamic Range (HDR) Software


----------



## goodguy (Mar 22, 2014)

ann said:


> check this link, he gives several options
> 
> Best Free High Dynamic Range (HDR) Software



Thank you, I will read it.


----------



## WRX_Jeff (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll also give a thumbs up for Photomatix. It's very easy to get the results you're likely looking for. Its got lots of useful presets to get you started.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone have the photomatix tool for lightroom? I currently shoot a lot of HDR (for interior real-estate photos) and use the CS5 features but am looking at other options as well. I believe the "tool" is $29.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 29, 2014)

Luminance is really good, but it's not easy to use until you learn it.    Once you figure out how everything works, you can get just about any look you like.  

You might want to give it a try.   I've used Photomatix, and the only advantage I see, is alignment of images goes faster.   If you use a tripod, there really isn't any advantage.


----------

